
Capturing a Generation of Aviation Geniuses and Their Flying Machines - Hooke
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/capturing-a-generation-of-aviation-geniuses-and-their-incredible-flying-machines/
======
ymra
Why did someone feel the need to have a photo of a topless 11 year old on that
article?! It's not something I expect to see on a page about planes

~~~
tzs
There are three paragraphs in the article discussing that photo and the
surrounding controversy. It would have been annoying to make the reader have
to leave the article to actually see the photo.

------
danjayh
There are still pioneering achievements in modern aviation. The 787, for its
carbon fiber fuselage and advanced computing system, and the A380, for its
sheer size, come to mind. If a measure of the import of new technology in
aviation is whether it's replicated across future designs, then the 787
definitely qualifies. Both its carbon fiber technology and computing
technology are in the process of being adapted to new (future) applications as
we speak.

------
Theodores
I am sure that some of those planes look like their designers.

------
DanBC
This submission needs an NSFW tag.

